# Whats your 2nd job if you have one?



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 16, 2008)

After posting on Capt.Hook's thread about wages in EMS I was wonder how many other work a second job and what it might be. I myself am a graphic designer and an EMT.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Mar 16, 2008)

I work as a carpenter.  We build and remodel homes in some pretty nice areas.  I probably might have quit the biz a while back if I didn't work on some dang nice and big homes.  We (my co-workers & me) are fortunate to spend most of our time inside, either trimming the homes or shop work.

In my other job I'm very busy with our volunteer fire department.  It seems there are always things to do, what with declining interest and participation.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 16, 2008)

Fulltime flight medic, parttime street medic, parttime RT - REAL parttime.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 16, 2008)

Full time street medic in private service.  Part time street medic for combination fire dept.   Part time CPR instructor for education dept of Fire department.   Own business in CPR First Aid instruction


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 16, 2008)

pt street medic; full time coordinator for a texas grocery company


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 16, 2008)

Full-time Paramedic and educator, part-time pilot.......


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 16, 2008)

full time mom, full time street medic for private service......looking for a pt gig somewhere.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 16, 2008)

Full time EMT for private service, part time FA/CPR instructor, vollie FF/EMT at local department, and install sat TV on the side.


----------



## EMTryan (Mar 16, 2008)

FT EMT for Private service, PT First Aid/CPR/AED Instructor for Red Cross

I only going to have 1 job at the end of the month. I'm leaving the Red Cross so I can dedicate more time to working as an EMT and picking up overtime. I am still going to volunteer...I am looking forward to helping to teach the Red Cross First Responder class.


----------



## certguy (Mar 16, 2008)

Full time transit bus driver , per diem ER tech , EMTB , ARC first aid / cpr instructor , CERT trainer / team member . I'm also a ham radio operator .


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Full time medic. I work in an overtime enriched environment.

  Landlord, 4 apts and three commercials. It doesn't keep me that busy and I don't get much back now. It's the retirement income I'm looking forward to. At least thats what I keep telling myself. :wacko:


----------



## bonedog (Mar 16, 2008)

Full time ambulance, part time, ski, fish, hunt, work out.

Skiing is sort of work, volly for an emergency medical team, gets me the odd call.


----------



## emt666 (Mar 16, 2008)

full time county worker plowing in the winter where im needed in the spring thru the fall  part time emt with local firedepartment and sister departments ambulance ^_^


----------



## Grady_emt (Mar 17, 2008)

Full time EMT-I, overtime abundant agency


----------



## reaper (Mar 17, 2008)

FT-Paramedic. PT-Collecting Souls!


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 17, 2008)

Part time work for me is classified as what ever helps to pay the bills!!  Mainly in the medical field, but there is TEMS and Navaho.  Navaho is run by a paramedic who is for all intense purposes retired from the road and now has company running team building events.  Whenever those jobs come around, i grab them as they are fun and we do not do anything medical for a change.  The only aspect of my training i get close to on these ocassions is the rigging part of rescue!!


----------



## hazegry (Mar 17, 2008)

FT Navy with all the ot I want just no extra pay to go with it  going to be Vol soon and looking forward to it.


----------



## fma08 (Mar 17, 2008)

certguy said:


> Full time transit bus driver , per diem ER tech , EMTB , ARC first aid / cpr instructor , CERT trainer / team member . I'm also a ham radio operator .


what cert did you get for ham radio? i happened to get my tech plus a while back... that is when they still had that level lol


----------



## daemonicusxx (Mar 18, 2008)

FT Field medic with 911 service. PT work on the lake. I drive a tow boat for Seatow, and i also Captain a 50' party barge and babysit drunks during the summer, pays decent, and i get a great tan.


----------



## teammedic (Mar 18, 2008)

ft medic private service, pt nursing student, ft father no time for anything else


----------



## certguy (Mar 19, 2008)

fma08 said:


> what cert did you get for ham radio? i happened to get my tech plus a while back... that is when they still had that level lol



I'm just a tech so far . I've been too busy to go for my general though I plan to when I get the time .


----------



## Jon (Mar 19, 2008)

Full time EMT with a 3rd service 911 EMS agency, part time with a local transport ambulancecompany working events, and I think I still work part time doing security/medical responder work.

Oh, and I volunteer, too.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 20, 2008)

**laugh**  In reality, my EMT job is my part time, second job.  My full time job is working for the Victoria's Secret Direct call center supporting their desktops.  IE, PC's AND phone system.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 21, 2008)

I do photography and try to sell some of my photos wherever possible.

Any type of special events and travel - where I get paid of course.

Would like to take on some new challenges...


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 21, 2008)

Full-time student - high school senior, pre-nursing college freshman (2 credits away from sophomore status dammit!), EMT student. 

Volunteer Search and Rescue Sgt. On-call 24/7/365. 

I work at a drop-in child care center at a rec center.

By the way some of you have some weird jobs. Cool, but totally unrelated to EMS and random. That's probably a good thing.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 21, 2008)

Volunteer EMS full time supervisor at a department store where I supervise Cashiers, security guard, and corporate safety officer.


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 21, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Full-time student - high school senior, pre-nursing college freshman (2 credits away from sophomore status dammit!), EMT student.
> 
> Volunteer Search and Rescue Sgt. On-call 24/7/365.
> 
> ...


 
You will learn that you do whatever it takes to pay the bills and take care of business. This is especially true if you are supporting a family.


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 21, 2008)

EMS will be my second job.  I've been and will continue to be a stay at home mom since I finished my bs degree 6 years ago.  I would love to do PRN work, or find a weekend shift so that our child/future children can be home with 1 parent at all times.  My hubby works Tues-Fri, 2pm-midnight.


----------



## Jayxbird521 (Mar 23, 2008)

Part Time supperviser


----------



## Jon (Mar 23, 2008)

Jayxbird521 said:


> Part Time supperviser


EMS or non-EMS?


----------



## reaper (Mar 24, 2008)

Is that something to do with cooking?


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2008)

Arkymedic said:


> You will learn that you do whatever it takes to pay the bills and take care of business. This is especially true if you are supporting a family.



Oh believe me, I understand. I'm not dissing those second jobs at all, I know that they're necessary. I was just noting that most laypeople would be shocked to learn that the EMT taking care of them works as a carpenter or tech support for Victoria's Secret on the side. Most people don't realize how crap the pay is unless they're in the field.


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 24, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Oh believe me, I understand. I'm not dissing those second jobs at all, I know that they're necessary. I was just noting that most laypeople would be shocked to learn that the EMT taking care of them works as a carpenter or tech support for Victoria's Secret on the side. Most people don't realize how crap the pay is unless they're in the field.


 
I use to have people come up to me and talk to me all the time and be like remember me? At the time I was a cop and worked EMS. You can imagine how uncomfortable some of those could be lol. I had someone thank me for arresting them while I was out at dinner one night. When I seen him walking toward me I thought oh great someone actually is going to follow through with the "when I see you alone and out of uniform" threats, so you can imagine my astonishment when he thanked me lol.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 24, 2008)

You know, I probably should add that I'm now doing a third job.  Well, not really, but I have been so bored at my first job doing computers that I opened a cafepress store at http://cafepress.com/wolfwyndd in the hopes that I might make a little money at it.  

Anyone else doing the cafepress thing?


----------



## Jayxbird521 (Mar 24, 2008)

yea im a EMS superviser


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 24, 2008)

Jayxbird521 said:


> yea im a EMS superviser



Sorry, not to be belittling or personally attacking you; but your posts have demonstrated some of the problems we currently encounter in EMS. As a *supervisor* you would be responsible for reviewing paperwork and promoting knowledge. As well, documentation represents the knowledge base of that individual, especially in a managerial role. 

I have had fellow EMS personnel be horrible at spelling, and purchased a pocket dictionary for them to carry with them. This has help them on PCR and just in general of communication. Since you are in a position of authority, I suggest to take some classes in English, grammar and writing courses. Even posting on forums, one can download free spell checks. I definitely use it. I believe it  would help you and probably have others take your knowledge and posts more serious. 

We are judged by our communication skills and the ability we can demonstrate such. Not only on PCR but on our usage of language, and the correctness of non medical documentation and interaction between each other. 

Again, this is not meant to be mean but rather a helpful suggestion. I hope you and many others would consider. 

R/r 911


----------

